# Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?



## .Goldfisch. (25. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

Ich hab vor einigen Wochen das Kabel meiner UV-Lampe mit dem Rasenmäher durchdrennt, normalerweise setz ich bei den Kabeln das Mähwerk immer ganz hoch das nichts passiert, leider vergessen.
Ich hab mir damals gleich eine neue UV- Lampe gekauft, es war eh ein neues Leuchtmittel für 20€ fällig, deswegen waren die 40€ nicht ganz sooo schlimm....
Könnte ich vielleicht das Kabel noch flicken, das Gerät funzt ja noch.

Gruß, Patrick


----------



## jenso (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

Hallo,

besser ist es die ganze Leitung zu tauschen oder an das Ende einen geeigneten Stecker anzuschließen. Flicken geht auch, ist aber, wenn du es richtig machen möchtest, sehr aufwändig.

Gruß

Jens


----------



## Boxerfan (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

Hei, ich gebe Jens recht, ein neues Kabel anschließen ist sinnvoller.Wenn ein Kabel draußen im Einsatz ist, wird es sehr aufwändig es zu flicken (Schrumpfschlauchisolierung)
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

... und vor allem muss das jemand machen, der WIRKLICH Anhnung davon hat:
Ein Fachmann, wie ein Elektriker oder Elektrotechniker.
Wenn du so einen nicht kennst,
ist der Neukauf billiger.


----------



## Butterfly (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

hi Patrick.

Schneide das zerfetzte Ende sauber ab, und mach einen neuen Stecker ran.
Ist ja nicht viel Kabelverlust. Oder?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

Auch das sollte nur ein Fachmann machen:
Wenn dann jemand tot in der Wiese liegt, 
war's sonst wieder keiner!


----------



## marcus18488 (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

Hallo Patrick,

es gibt zur Reparatur von solchen Schäden an Leitungen spezielle Giessharzmuffen. Danach kann die Leitung auch wieder im freien verwendet werden. Die gibt es auch für Unterwasser und haben dafür eine Zulassung. Aber wenn du den Preis dieser Muffen kennst, dann kaufst du dir lieber eine neue Zuleitung.

Lg  vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## scholzi (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

Hi Leute
zur Not könnte es auch so funktionieren......
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...e&client=opera&sa=N&rls=de&ndsp=18&tbs=isch:1


----------



## Ulli (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

Hi Patrick,

das kann man gut reparieren: Sauber abschneiden, jede Ader zusammenlöten und einzeln mit Schrumpfschlauch isolieren, anschliessend noch über die Nahtstelle einen Schrupfschlauch ziehen und gegen Feuchte noch so eine Bombe aus Scholzi's post - dann siehst Du das Kabel auch besser.
Laut Postleitzahl wohnst Du ganz in meiner Nähe - ich bin vom Fach und kann Dir das gerne machen ... PN - OK?

Wie oft mähst Du ? 

Viele Grüße
Ulli
P.S. Die Elektrik am Teich sollte immer und unbedingt über einen FI-Schutzschalter laufen (gibt es bei der Bucht oder im Baumarkt/Fachhandel), dann kann stromtechnisch nichts passieren!!!!


----------



## kangoo (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

Du kannst es mit Schrumpfschlauch machen oder mit einer Gießharzmuffe wie marcus schon erwähnt hat, die ist garantiert dicht.

Mit sowas hab ich immer im Betrieb gearbeitet, da Kabelverbindungen immer gegen Wasser, Schlamm etc. gesichert sein mussten. 
Hab beispielhaft hier eine gefunden.

Allerdings würde ich dir emfpehlen, die Leitung unter den Rasen zu verlegen. Vieleicht kannst du ja unter dem Rasen ein Rohr legen in dem du die Leitung durchführen kannst (wenn´s nicht zu weit ist). Dann kannst du sorgenfrei weitermähen.


----------



## karsten. (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

Hallo

ich weiß gar nicht was Ihr habt 
eine Lüsterklemme etwas Lenkerband fertig ! 



mfG


----------



## Goldi2009 (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

shock:shock

Sachen gibt´s....


----------



## Butterfly (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

Die sind so am Ende, dass die auch einen harten Stromschlag überleben 

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## SG3 (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

Ich würde auch, wenn es nicht anders geht, die Enden zusammen löten, dann Schrumpfschlauch rüberschrumpfen ( den mit Kleber, als Beispiel sowas von conrad elektronik http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/604704/SCHRUMPFSCHLAUCH-MIT-KLEBER-124) und alles zusammen wieder mit Schrumpfschlauch mit Kleber einpacken.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Ich möchte nochmal in Erinnerung rufen:
Es geht überhaupt nicht darum, dass man das Kabel reparieren KANN,
sondern ob das der Verfasser dieses Beitragen als erwiesener Nichtfachmann
auch fachlich sauber durchführen kann. Da ist es mit ein paar durchaus richtigen Tipps nicht getan,
denn Elektriker lernt man eben nicht mal schnell zwischendurch hier im Forum!

Ich kann nur DRINGEND raten, einen Fachmann mit der Aufgabe zu betrauen,
um nicht unter Einsatz des persönlichen Lebens die Statistik der Elektrounfälle weiterzutreiben.
(Fast NOCH schlimmer ist ja, wenn Familienmitglieder oder Besucher verunfallen;
in der Haut des "Reparateuers" möchte ich dann nicht stecken!)


----------



## heiko_243 (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

Zu allen Warnhinweisen noch ein paar:
Die beste Gießharzmuffe versagt auch dann, wenn das Gießharz nicht 100% auf dem Kabelmantel haftet. Das ist z.B. dann der Fall, wenn:
- der Mantel nicht frei von allen Fetten, Ölen, Silikonen,Talkum und anderen Rückständen ist
- der Mantel keine ausreichende Haftung für das Gießharz bietet, z.B. bei Silikon-Kabeln

Ich würde weder Gießharzmuffen noch IP68 Dosenmuffen nehmen, wenn diese dauerhaft mit Flüssigkeit in Verbindung kommen.


----------



## SG3 (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

Das solche Arbeiten penibel auszuführen sind mit zueinander passenden Materialien versteht sich glaube ich, von selbst.


----------



## heiko_243 (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher - selbst bei Industrie-Kunden die das oft einsetzen ist viel zu finden, was von nicht sachgemäßem Einsatz zeugt.


----------



## SG3 (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

Fuscher gibt es leider immer. Ich kann nur von mir selbst ausgehen.


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

Hallo,
was ist mit Patrick?
Reparabel ist das Kabel auf vielerlei Weise, doch interessiert ihn es überhaupt noch?


----------



## heiko_243 (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*

Pfusch ist das eine, Unwissenheit und Materialunkenntniss das andere, insbesondere bei unbekannten Materialien die nicht gekennzeichnet sind.


----------



## Ulli (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann ich das Kabel noch reparieren ?*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was ist mit Patrick?
> Reparabel ist das Kabel auf vielerlei Weise, doch interessiert ihn es überhaupt noch?



Das frag ich mich auch... hatte ja schon angeboten, die Reparatur zu übernehmen.
Bei dem Wetter überlege ich mir das aber nochmal, dann muss mindestens eine Hopfenbrause rausspringen !! 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------

